# Nikon Powershot S3/S2 IS



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I'm a newbie at this photography thing and after much research I found the camera that (maybe) is right for me. 

How many aquatic photographers out there either have the Nikon Powershot S2 IS or the S3 IS?!! If so can you guys send me some feedback on the product and add some cool pics with it as well? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

They are both Canon's

Here you go...

S2 IS
Canon PowerShot S2 IS Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

S3 IS
Canon PowerShot S3 IS Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

If you are going to spend that much money, i would spend a little more and look at the Nikon d40 or try to find a used d50, d70, or rebel xt. These will give you the ability to change lenses and give you even more versatility then the IS series.

jB


----------

